# Radeon RX 480 Cards Can Successfully be Flashed to RX 580



## Raevenlord (Apr 19, 2017)

User TonybonJoby in our own forums has successfully flashed his XFX RX 480 graphics card with the BIOS from a Sapphire RX 580 Limited Edition (the one that runs at 1411 MHz Boost clocks, yes.) Having obtained the Sapphire's BIOS right here on TPU, he then flashed it onto his graphics card (which possesses a dual-BIOS setup; this is an important point which you should consider, as it gives you an extra safety net should anything go wrong) through ATIFlash. The newly-christened RX 580 thus smiles for the screenshot, with a stock clock of 1411 MHz, higher than most overclocks possible with the RX 480 cards, probably due to increased voltages on the BIOS level. The user then tested the card on The Witcher 3 and Furmark, with no problems having been reported. Just remember to back-up your BIOS with GPU-Z and make sure to peruse our forums for some details on this flashing process before you get the proverbial grease on your elbows.

Essentially, this may allow you to bypass some artificial overclocking limitation with your graphics card, probably by increased voltages on different power states of the card. You should do this at your own risk, and remember, the only guaranteed way of getting an RX 580 is... you guessed it, buying an RX 580. However, this might also give you an extra performance boost, and free performance is always good, right?



 

 

 



*View at TechPowerUp Main Site*


----------



## nickbaldwin86 (Apr 19, 2017)

bahaha this is wonderful!


----------



## Ja.KooLit (Apr 19, 2017)

I believe alot will expect this to happen as it was rebranded.


----------



## qubit (Apr 19, 2017)

@TonybonJoby dude, you're a star on TPU.


----------



## natr0n (Apr 19, 2017)

I got a bad feeling about this.

The die shrink has to cause some issues with the older cards I'm sure.

heat basically


----------



## Beastie (Apr 19, 2017)

Cue loads of "I flashed my 480 with a 580 bios and now it doesn't work" threads.


----------



## Nihilus (Apr 19, 2017)

Well that didn't take long.  let's see it done now with an RX 470.


----------



## kruk (Apr 19, 2017)

Can't wait to see if you can flash an unlocked RX460 to RX560 to get rid of the BIOS check patcher .


----------



## GorbazTheDragon (Apr 19, 2017)

Something something rebranding, something something nvidia vs amd...


----------



## hojnikb (Apr 19, 2017)

Any such bios for the MSI Gaming X RX480 8GB ?


----------



## Solid State Brain (Apr 19, 2017)

Hopefully a Sapphire RX580 Nitro+ 4GB BIOS will be uploaded at some point so that I can test this on my card.


----------



## natr0n (Apr 19, 2017)

Did the news cards get a die shrink or not ? I'm confused.


die got refined


----------



## ffleader1 (Apr 19, 2017)

They used to laugh at download more RAM...Now, even better, download GPU.


----------



## P4-630 (Apr 19, 2017)

natr0n said:


> heat basically



Yeah... Temps could run up to 80s he said in his thread....

Still comfortable to him he said...

IMO 75C is really hot and personally I try to keep my GPU temp below 65C during summer... thats just me..


----------



## buildzoid (Apr 19, 2017)

From everything I've seen they just tweaked the power states and gave the cards more voltage. So I am going with there not being any kind of changes to the die similar to how the 390 and 390X are basically software optimized 290s and 290Xs with more better VRAM.

BTW the new Nitro+ card is a totally different PCB from the old Nitro + I doubt the new BIOS will work with the old card.


----------



## Sasa Grujicic (Apr 19, 2017)

sapphire nitro 480 4gb on air oced to 1450mhz with +42mv on core and 40% power limit
ASIC Q. 77.8% STABLE 24/7 MAX TEMP 74 C

"higher than most overclocks possible with the RX 480 cards"

HA HA HA


----------



## natr0n (Apr 19, 2017)

wow when did trixx get so pretty ?


----------



## Divide Overflow (Apr 19, 2017)

I cringe to think how many will brick their 480s in ham-handed attempts to "upgrade" their cards.


----------



## P4-630 (Apr 19, 2017)

Beastie said:


> Cue loads of "*I flashed my 480 with a 580 bios and now it doesn't work*" threads.


----------



## Solid State Brain (Apr 19, 2017)

buildzoid said:


> BTW the new Nitro+ card is a totally different PCB from the old Nitro + I doubt the new BIOS will work with the old card.



But as the user of this news flashed a Sapphire RX580 bios onto an XFX RX480, shouldn't it probably be fine?
I need a RX580 4GB BIOS anyway because I know that the 8GB one won't work properly on my card, although booting can be possible in some cases (already tried!).


----------



## KainXS (Apr 19, 2017)

Yup this is exactly what I was thinking after seeing Gamers Nexus's review, in that review they showed the Gaming X 580 and based on the voltages and overclocked it looked just like my Gaming X 4Gb. I'm definitely not going to flash a bios from a different card on it though, I know the 580 Gaming X has the same PCB as mine and that's what I will use If I can find the bios for it to get the lower idle clocks really.


----------



## buildzoid (Apr 19, 2017)

Solid State Brain said:


> But as the user of this news flashed a Sapphire RX580 bios onto an XFX RX480, shouldn't it probably be fine?
> I need a RX580 4GB BIOS anyway because I know that the 8GB one won't work properly on my card, although booting can be possible in some cases (already tried!).



The XFX RX 480 Tony has is a XFX RX 480 RS it has the same voltage coltroler as the Nitro +. He got pretty lucky that he has one of the few RX 480s that doesn't use the IR 3567B because that would probably not work at all.


----------



## Solid State Brain (Apr 19, 2017)

That's a bummer then. I was interested in the higher voltages and idle power state improvements.


----------



## alucasa (Apr 19, 2017)

Like I said before,

flashing is magical.

Though someone is bound to flash wrong BIOS. lol


----------



## ERazer (Apr 19, 2017)

need balls of steel required for bios flashing


----------



## Nihilus (Apr 19, 2017)

Solid State Brain said:


> Hopefully a Sapphire RX580 Nitro+ 4GB BIOS will be uploaded at some point so that I can test this on my card.



Price/performance beast right there.  
Even at RX 480 levels, the 4GB vRam doesn't seem to give that card any penalty.  http://www.legitreviews.com/amd-radeon-rx-480-4gb-versus-radeon-rx-480-8gb_183576/6
A few % drop at 4k, but not the intended resolution of that card anyhow.
The 4 GB Rx 480s are going for $200 OR LESS on the Egg.  Paying $280 for an RX 580 is silly.  Flash one like yours to an RX 580 and it will be at the top of the price/ performance chart alongside the Rx 470.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Apr 19, 2017)

@XFXSupport 

what do you reckon?


----------



## KainXS (Apr 19, 2017)

Solid State Brain said:


> That's a bummer then. I was interested in the higher voltages and idle power state improvements.



The lower idle voltage is what draws me but the higher voltages don't mean much because I know my card can hit those clocks already. Could lower them in Polaris bios editor but I don't want to waste time with that signature bypass.

You have a Nitro+ though, your card should be more attuned to this kind of flashing than Tony's is really.


----------



## Adam Freeman (Apr 19, 2017)

I don't know what is the point in going into the hassle of flashing the bios to transform an Rx 480 to Rx 580. Flashing the bios won't transform a lower binned gpu to a better binned one that overclocks better. It's easier to try manual overclocking and adjust gpu vcore and clockspeed to obtain the best combination of voltage and frequency that result in higher performance with acceptable power draw.


----------



## Solid State Brain (Apr 19, 2017)

Nihilus said:


> Price/performance beast right there.
> Even at RX 480 levels, the 4GB vRam doesn't seem to give that card any penalty.  http://www.legitreviews.com/amd-radeon-rx-480-4gb-versus-radeon-rx-480-8gb_183576/6
> A few % drop at 4k, but not the intended resolution of that card anyhow.
> The 4 GB Rx 480s are going for $200 OR LESS on the Egg.  Paying $280 for an RX 580 is silly.  Flash one like yours to an RX 580 and it will be at the top of the price/ performance chart alongside the Rx 470.



I'm already overclocking my card to the max it can do. I was interested in the RX580 bios because it might have allowed higher voltages and power limits (although the Sapphire Nitro power limit is already pretty high and doesn't throttle unless overclocked quite a bit) without requiring a modded, unsigned bios (which can bring some problems, like for example inability to use hardware video acceleration) or to apply a voltage offset using Afterburner, Trixx or similar programs (which is not very reliable and increases idle voltage too).

There is a third party utility called WattTool which previously allowed to increase core voltage beyond 1175 mV using the Wattman API, but starting from drivers 17.4.1 AMD introduced some limitations/checks, and the VID now cannot be higher than 1175 mV anymore, at least on the RX480.

The newer BIOS in addition to idle state improvements and higher core voltages perhaps also have better memory timings, which require a custom, unsigned bios to use on the RX480.

I've already flashed my card many times for many tests with custom BIOS, and "bricked" it a few times with some of the wackier tests. Unless the card gets physically damaged such a bricked state can be easily recovered, especially with a dual BIOS.


----------



## Nihilus (Apr 19, 2017)

P4-630 said:


> Yeah... Temps could run up to 80s he said in his thread....
> 
> Still comfortable to him he said...
> 
> IMO 75C is really hot and personally I try to keep my GPU temp below 65C during summer... thats just me..


 
Both Copper and Silicon melt at over 1000* C.  I have crunched with AMD cards at 85*C for months on end.  I have folded with this 980ti card for over a year at 80*C.  Yes, you will fry a card for applying to much voltage, but it will NOT break down for the occasional gaming at 75*C.  These cards have built in safeties if things get too hot.  He has absolutely nothing too worry about as long as the voltages are safe.


----------



## GorbazTheDragon (Apr 19, 2017)

Adam Freeman said:


> I don't know what is the point in going into the hassle of flashing the bios to transform an Rx 480 to Rx 580. Flashing the bios won't transform a lower binned gpu to a better binned one that overclocks better. It's easier to try manual overclocking and adjust gpu vcore and clockspeed to obtain the best combination of voltage and frequency that result in higher performance with acceptable power draw.


Flashing gives you the higher voltage and power limits that you need to get the faster 580 clock speeds


----------



## Nihilus (Apr 19, 2017)

Adam Freeman said:


> I don't know what is the point in going into the hassle of flashing the bios to transform an Rx 480 to Rx 580. Flashing the bios won't transform a lower binned gpu to a better binned one that overclocks better. It's easier to try manual overclocking and adjust gpu vcore and clockspeed to obtain the best combination of voltage and frequency that result in higher performance with acceptable power draw.



What's to get?  RX 480 cards can be found for cheaper than any Rx 580 cards.  This allows them to overclock to Rx 580, so I am not sure where the confusion.  I am guessing you thought HD 7970 GHz were "better binned" than standard HD 7970 cards.  And RX 280s were better binned still.  From my experience, they were the same damn thing (actually got better O/C from the 7970 card).  The only difference then was that artificial limits were not built into the Bios, so you could push the card further without a bios flash.


----------



## Rosie Scenario (Apr 19, 2017)

Hi all. Enjoying the thread so I might as well chime in here...

July 2016 shopped a 1060 Asus dual OC (for the looks). Really inexpensive then (1.50 pounds+ /$.  Had a look around the net and noticed the board was identical to the strix, (Buildzoid recently confirmed with close-ups) without the fan headers (traces were there but no plugs, you get what you pay for).

So day one I flashed to strix OC, from TPU naturally. I wanted the zero fan speed.

Guess what? Works perfect as ever after nine months. Cool, quite and amazingly good. I don't bother to manual OC apart from 9.5Ghz on the mem., I just use the OC mode in Asus' software.

So GPU flashing is indeed a thing, but I guess you should research your board in order to ensure there is a match componenet-wise.


----------



## Kissamies (Apr 19, 2017)

natr0n said:


> wow when did trixx get so pretty ?


For me, it looks like a control panel of a space ship or something. I personally like the traditional MSI Afterburner skin, so much easier to use.

But I was not surprised about this at all, since it's just a rebrand. Just like people had flashed R9 280/X bioses to their HD7900 cards back in the day.


----------



## KainXS (Apr 19, 2017)

Adam Freeman said:


> I don't know what is the point in going into the hassle of flashing the bios to transform an Rx 480 to Rx 580. Flashing the bios won't transform a lower binned gpu to a better binned one that overclocks better. It's easier to try manual overclocking and adjust gpu vcore and clockspeed to obtain the best combination of voltage and frequency that result in higher performance with acceptable power draw.



Solid is right, ever since the last 2 drivers AMD gimped overvolting on the 480 but its still possible, it just takes more time on some cards but the lower voltages is something you cannot get unless you edit the bios and then bypass the signature check which breaks too much to be viable for some whereas with the 580 bios you don't have to deal with that.


----------



## Adam Freeman (Apr 19, 2017)

Even if the flashing unlocks more voltage, putting too much voltage(above 1.2 for example) might not result in a higher stable clock speed since all of the custom cooled Rx 480 cards are equipped with only 8-pin power connector which limits the board power to 225w unlike some of the new Rx 580 which have additional 6-pin power connector.that helps in stabilizing the higher frequency with higher gpu vcore.


----------



## GorbazTheDragon (Apr 19, 2017)

Rosie Scenario said:


> Hi all. Enjoying the thread so I might as well chime in here...
> 
> July 2016 shopped a 1060 Asus dual OC (for the looks). Really inexpensive then (1.50 pounds+ /$.  Had a look around the net and noticed the board was identical to the strix, (Buildzoid recently confirmed with close-ups) without the fan headers (traces were there but no plugs, you get what you pay for).
> 
> ...


1060 6GB? How does the Dual run? I'm on the fence about getting one, but I'm not really convinced by the cheaper 1060s in general... My alternative is a 980Ti...


----------



## Nihilus (Apr 19, 2017)

Nihilus said:


> Well that didn't take long.  let's see it done now with an RX 470.



http://www.guru3d.com/news-story/wanna-flash-your-rx-470-towards-a-570-it’s-possible.html
Well that didn't take long either.  The RX 470 cards get an even bigger boost than the RX 480 cards from the bios flashes.


----------



## Solid State Brain (Apr 19, 2017)

KainXS said:


> Solid is right, ever since the last 2 drivers AMD gimped overvolting on the 480 but its still possible, it just takes more time on some cards but the lower voltages is something you cannot get unless you edit the bios and then bypass the signature check which breaks too much to be viable for some whereas with the 580 bios you don't have to deal with that.



I think the limitation goes deeper than that. When I discovered this I also tried editing in the BIOS a higher voltage than 1175 mV for the highest power state, for example 1206 mV. After 1-2 seconds under load the VID gets throttled back to 1175 mV. It seems that higher voltages can now only be achieved with an offset. It's not clear if the RX580 would allow a higher VID than this.



Adam Freeman said:


> Even if the flashing unlocks more voltage, putting too much voltage(above 1.2 for example) might not result in a higher stable clock speed since all of the custom cooled Rx 480 cards are equipped with only 8-pin power connector which limits the board power to 225w unlike some of the new Rx 580 which have additional 6-pin power connector.that helps in stabilizing the higher frequency with higher gpu vcore.



The 8 pin connector itself is not a limitation from what I've seen, and neither was the 6 pin connector on reference cards with an increased power limit (for example when water cooled). When heavily overclocked my Sapphire Nitro RX480 consumes more than 225W.


----------



## notb (Apr 19, 2017)

buildzoid said:


> He got pretty lucky that he has one of the few RX 480s that doesn't use the IR 3567B because that would probably not work at all.



I think it's more about statistics than luck...
I bet many other have tried. It's just that you're usually not very proud of bricking your $250 GPU, so you don't announce it on a forum.


----------



## cdawall (Apr 19, 2017)

notb said:


> I think it's more about statistics than luck...
> I bet many other have tried. It's just that you're usually not very proud of bricking your $250 GPU, so you don't announce it on a forum.



He also has a dual bios card. Just like the Nitro's so if things go bad flip the switch reflash the correct BIOS and move on.


----------



## Rosie Scenario (Apr 19, 2017)

GorbazTheDragon said:


> 1060 6GB? How does the Dual run? I'm on the fence about getting one, but I'm not really convinced by the cheaper 1060s in general... My alternative is a 980Ti...


Hi. What can I say? It runs great. It looks so beautiful in my unusual desktop (no case, MB sits under a glass shelf with monitor and speakers on-top). I get 2195Mhz in peaks but usually (far cry 4 at the mo) 2050 constant. Temps @61C but I live in a cold place. The fans were noisy out of the box but I just set them to 49%. Perfect. Oh, and the power.... 1.125V max (I'll have to check that). I have an XTR 550 (love it) so I want low-power, no-sound, no-heat.


----------



## gr33nbits (Apr 19, 2017)

Yes this is great when i heard of the RX500's that was my thought flash the RX400 to the 500.
Let's see if the RX460 and RX470 will do the same that would be great.


----------



## intelzen (Apr 19, 2017)

why one would want to flash a bios for +100mhz overclock (and worse performance/TDP) ??


----------



## ShurikN (Apr 19, 2017)

gr33nbits said:


> Yes this is great when i heard of the RX500's that was my thought flash the RX400 to the 500.
> Let's see if the RX460 and RX470 will do the same that would be great.


460 and 560 are not same chips. (unlike x80 and x70)


----------



## newtekie1 (Apr 19, 2017)

natr0n said:


> I got a bad feeling about this.
> 
> The die shrink has to cause some issues with the older cards I'm sure.
> 
> heat basically





natr0n said:


> Did the news cards get a die shrink or not ? I'm confused.
> 
> 
> die got refined



No die shrink and no die refinement. It was rumored the new cards would use the LPP process instead of the LPE process the old cards used.  This isn't a die shrink, this isn't really even a new process, it is really just the same process slightly matured.  All it really does, I believe, is reduce leakage.  So they can push more volts through the core, and get higher reliable clocks.


----------



## cdawall (Apr 19, 2017)

intelzen said:


> why one would want to flash a bios for +100mhz overclock (and worse performance/TDP) ??



Because the number of people who give a rats behind about power consumption in the real world isn't very high, the number of people who give a rats behind about a free 5FPS however is reasonably good.


----------



## peche (Apr 19, 2017)

*Radeon RX 480 Cards Can Successfully be Flashed to RX 580*
in my humble opinion,  for some n00bs  that title says : *go scew your card cuz TPU said that was possible....*


----------



## scaramoosh (Apr 19, 2017)

I got mine sorted, but the card just crashes my whole system, I underclocked it to 1200mhz and tried upping the voltage, every time it hits 85c and then my PC just crashes.


----------



## Kissamies (Apr 19, 2017)

peche said:


> *Radeon RX 480 Cards Can Successfully be Flashed to RX 580*
> in my humble opinion,  for some n00bs  that title says : *go scew your card cuz TPU said that was possible....*


Aren't all unofficial modifications that "do it at your own risk" type things?


----------



## CounterSpell (Apr 19, 2017)

where are the benches of the flashed 480????? 

I NEEEEDDDDD


----------



## wiyosaya (Apr 19, 2017)

Sounds a lot easier than back in the day changing a SM resistor position on my GeForce to turn it into a Quadro. 

But now that the news is out, how long before the ability to do this is killed by the likes of AMD?


----------



## Zaxx420 (Apr 19, 2017)

With any kind of luck, the 470 may flash to a 570 as well...the little extra clocking headroom may be worth it. I'd be skeptical if I were flashing a 'lesser-binned' or budget oriented card model. Will wait and see if/when someone tries flashing a Sapphire 470 4GB Nitro+ card 'up' to a 570 4GB Nitro+...these cards are near identical as far as hardware and construction / lay-out are concerned...fingers crossed! Hope it's not exclusive to 'Limited Edition' firmware...even though there's some talented n determined modders out there.


----------



## Bojcha (Apr 19, 2017)

Actually in "some" cases would be good to flash 5xx to 4xx. Guess it's possible.


----------



## NebWehttaM (Apr 20, 2017)

Flashed my Sapphire Nitro + OC 8gb to 580 updated driver. Tried voltage increase.
Lots of artifacts in heaven and crashes.
Possibly voltage controller issue.


----------



## crazyfrog (Apr 20, 2017)

I was impressed the 480 could be flashed to 580 spec so that it could reap the benefits of the added features in the amd drivers. Then I realised the 580 doesnt have new features just better clocks and a new name.


----------



## l)e3j4y (Apr 20, 2017)

Fail on my Sapphire reference card .


----------



## crazyfrog (Apr 20, 2017)

l)e3j4y said:


> Fail on my Sapphire reference card .


So overclock in afterburner. Btw I use a 1070 still golden


----------



## Mistral (Apr 20, 2017)

wiyosaya said:


> But now that the news is out, how long before the ability to do this is killed by the likes of AMD?



"The likes of AMD"? How often in the past has AMD done it exactly?


----------



## crazyfrog (Apr 20, 2017)

Mistral said:


> "The likes of AMD"? How often in the past has AMD done it exactly?


It's deceptive I remembered they rebranded the 7970 as the 200 and 300 series then RX 400 series with better fab and a few tweaks meaning 2 big rebrands and recycling the architecture. Recently I was reminded about the 7970 ghz edition which does the same thing as the 580 adding some extra mhz. 
Bring on vega


----------



## EarthDog (Apr 20, 2017)

natr0n said:


> Did the news cards get a die shrink or not ? I'm confused.
> 
> 
> die got refined


Nerp.


----------



## Steevo (Apr 20, 2017)

crazyfrog said:


> It's deceptive I remembered they rebranded the 7970 as the 200 and 300 series then RX 400 series with better fab and a few tweaks meaning 2 big rebrands and recycling the architecture. Recently I was reminded about the 7970 ghz edition which does the same thing as the 580 adding some extra mhz.
> Bring on vega




Deceptive like, Nvidia did it first? Or deceptive like Nvidia using differing cores for the same card for three generations? Or deceptive like 3.5GB memory?

Also, 7970 became 280X and nothing more. Different cores were used in the 3xx series, and the 4xx series.


----------



## crazyfrog (Apr 20, 2017)

Steevo said:


> Deceptive like, Nvidia did it first? Or deceptive like Nvidia using differing cores for the same card for three generations? Or deceptive like 3.5GB memory?
> 
> Also, 7970 became 280X and nothing more. Different cores were used in the 3xx series, and the 4xx series.


Differences are meh just the number of recycles of this architecture with releases now.

I do really want the 1070 to get rebranded as an 1170 or 1160 or even a bios editor to get released just so I can flash my 1070. I can hit 2050mhz and suspect I could hit 2200mhz on 1.2v as oppose to the 1.093v I'm stuck on.


----------



## EarthDog (Apr 20, 2017)

Steevo said:


> Deceptive like, Nvidia did it first? Or deceptive like Nvidia using differing cores for the same card for three generations? Or deceptive like 3.5GB memory?
> 
> Also, 7970 became 280X and nothing more. Different cores were used in the 3xx series, and the 4xx series.


First? Maybe. But they havent done it in three generations if my memory serves (770?). AMD's rebrands were plentiful the past three generations. Hawaii, Tonga, Pitcairin...Polaris. like 8 cards were rebrands with clock differences. 

Edit: http://www.kitguru.net/components/g...waii-tonga-pitcairn-and-bonaire-get-new-life/


----------



## LordCody420 (Apr 20, 2017)

i calling bs since 1 its only screenshots and 2 take a look at the release date of the after screenshot


----------



## crazyfrog (Apr 20, 2017)

EarthDog said:


> First? Maybe. But they havent done it in three generations if my memory serves (770?). AMD's rebrands were plentiful the past three generations. Hawaii, Tonga, Pitcairin...Polaris. like 8 cards were rebrands with clock differences.
> 
> Edit: http://www.kitguru.net/components/g...waii-tonga-pitcairn-and-bonaire-get-new-life/


I don't think Nvidia will do a rebrand but looking at the 1.093v voltages they're using they might? The last time they did was with the 600 series where they used 1.175v while the still safe voltage was 1.212v used in the 700 series and had hard boost limits set in bios which caused the driver to crash if you go beyond that overclock offset. 
The worst case I found of this was with a 660 ti direct cu II. They made various versions of these cards and I had the slowest with stock speeds with 980mhz boost which went to 1100 in game. To my surprise the hard boost limit was set to 1100mhz but after going through making a custom bios and tuning an overclock I could run 1280mhz without issue. Admittedly there was a bios update on the Asus site which silently patched the boost limit to 1150mhz.


----------



## R-T-B (Apr 20, 2017)

Adam Freeman said:


> I don't know what is the point in going into the hassle of flashing the bios to transform an Rx 480 to Rx 580. Flashing the bios won't transform a lower binned gpu to a better binned one that overclocks better. It's easier to try manual overclocking and adjust gpu vcore and clockspeed to obtain the best combination of voltage and frequency that result in higher performance with acceptable power draw.



Voltage unlocks basically.


----------



## crazyfrog (Apr 20, 2017)

EarthDog said:


> First? Maybe. But they havent done it in three generations if my memory serves (770?). AMD's rebrands were plentiful the past three generations. Hawaii, Tonga, Pitcairin...Polaris. like 8 cards were rebrands with clock differences.
> 
> Edit: http://www.kitguru.net/components/g...waii-tonga-pitcairn-and-bonaire-get-new-life/



Nah flashing graphics bios files is super easy and extremely common if you research flashing 480 to 580 there's a ton of people doing it.


----------



## crazyfrog (Apr 20, 2017)

R-T-B said:


> Voltage unlocks basically.


Are there voltage unlocks? What voltage is enabled on each?


----------



## R-T-B (Apr 20, 2017)

crazyfrog said:


> Are there voltage unlocks? What voltage is enabled on each?



It says right in the article higher voltages are enabled.


----------



## ziddey (Apr 20, 2017)

ShurikN said:


> 460 and 560 are not same chips. (unlike x80 and x70)


Can you link to proof of this? If you're referring to the different core count, the rx460 has 1024 as well, but needs a bios mod to unlock (driver needs patching, so a signed rx560 bios would be convenient). That said, last I've read, the rx560 isn't out yet and there's conflicting reports about whether it'll actually have 1024 core or still just 896.



Zaxx420 said:


> With any kind of luck, the 470 may flash to a 570 as well...the little extra clocking headroom may be worth it. I'd be skeptical if I were flashing a 'lesser-binned' or budget oriented card model. Will wait and see if/when someone tries flashing a Sapphire 470 4GB Nitro+ card 'up' to a 570 4GB Nitro+...these cards are near identical as far as hardware and construction / lay-out are concerned...fingers crossed! Hope it's not exclusive to 'Limited Edition' firmware...even though there's some talented n determined modders out there.


http://forums.guru3d.com/showpost.php?p=5421955&postcount=8
You're in luck. Looks like that's the only bios currently posted, and has been a confirmed success for what you're trying to do. I flashed it as well on my strix, but because the outputs are different, I've only got use of one dvi port. Otherwise is working just fine.


----------



## Prima.Vera (Apr 20, 2017)

AMD be like:


----------



## EarthDog (Apr 20, 2017)

Prima.Vera said:


> AMD be like:
> 
> View attachment 86664


fixed.


----------



## Bucknuts77 (Apr 20, 2017)

Most 480's only have one 6 or 8 pin pcie while 580's have duel so even with the flash I would think you would still need to underclock some for stability and not running fans loud as heck.


----------



## timo_capa (Apr 20, 2017)

buildzoid said:


> BTW the new Nitro+ card is a totally different PCB from the old Nitro + I doubt the new BIOS will work with the old card.


Works fine for me on a Nitro+.

1411 / 2250 -36 mV


----------



## pedator92 (Apr 21, 2017)

It's funny with the rx580. my xfx rx480 run @1315mhz and 1.04v, pretty silent @ ~50-60° @Max load
after flash it's possible to undervolt the rx580? to cooling the graphics card better?


----------



## joaomota (Apr 24, 2017)

this bios work in asus strix 480 oc?


----------

